# Hello from New England



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hi, welcome to the HF!!!
You dont live in Australia do you? I live in the New England area in Australia.....


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

*welcome*

Nope I live in New England of USA


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome welcome welcome :wink: 
Glad you joined!


----------

